# Does anyone have a Printable 3D kill zone cheat sheet?



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

on target2 has it


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Rinehart has them on it's website, for both ASA and IBO.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

You can also gat scorecard holders from the Rinehart site, and ones for McK from www.LancasterArchery.com. LAS also has "Third Hand Mini Cards" that have the same animals as the Third Hand Score Card Holder. That way you can have a Rinehart Scorecard holder and the Mini Cards.


----------

